# Habitation Key



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now this is crap timing as we are off to France on Saturday. But last weekend the key broke in half fortunately not in a lock but meant we are now using the spare. Have been to Timpsons and they say cos its German need to get a German blank one and they can cut it. Have got an alternative of going back to Lowdhams and paying an arm and a leg no doubt.

Anyone manage to get a blank German key? 

Will have to guard this one with my life or we are well and truly stuffed in France. Last weekend we could not get into gas locker and gas ran out of all times and the bog was flashing full - typical so had to come home early! boo hoo! Least the garage was open and door was too. We can always lock the door from the inside anyway worse case scenario!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Green as the grass is an apt username!

Surely you carry spare hab & ignition keys with you all the time?

No?

 0X
 :roll:


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Greengrass
Had same problem few weeks ago, after lot of p***ing about, got Lincoln Security to cut new key no probs, and only a couple of squid. 01522 532038.
Regards
Tinhut


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi janet
Snap (literally) Ours broke in half last week & we're using our spare too,was planning to take this to any old key cutting shop & get a spare spare :roll:


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

*Habitation key*

Did the same thing a few weeks back, but was fortunate enough to get a spare for our Hymer from a good quality locksmiths shop. He had a blank and made us a key for under a tenner  . It wasn't an 'electronic' or 'smart' key though, so I hope yours is just as easy to replace.

Kevin


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

No Pippin on this occasion it was in another bag usually I do but changed my bag! doh.

Oooh thanks chaps - am hoping Lowdhams might have the blanks and then can cut me one but its going to Huddersfield fitting in the time is a bit of a squeeze am on the phone tomorrow to them!

oooh and no its not coded or anything just the habitation key. It was very strange cos there was a hole drilled in the middle and we did think perhaps it was the spare that had been used cos the spare we are now using is a bit more substantial.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm intrigued to know how you broke it, "_but not in the lock_" Greenie. :?:

Prising the lid off a treacle tin were you? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:

P.S. Mrs Zeb wrote that . . . . honest! 8O 8O 8O


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Fortunately for me Drew was turning it in the lock and he noticed it was a bit loose so pulled it out just in time it had twisted as I said above it seemed very flimsy with a small hole drilled in the middle of it and was just wondering if it was actually the spare don't know if they make them differently or not.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt if you will be stuffed in France Greenie. 8O 

Find an old fashioned ironmongers shop and they will have more key blanks than you can shake a baguette at, and a little machine for cutting the key. Being so close to Germany they will probably carry a range of German blanks.

If not, try a big motorhome dealer, and if they have a blank but can't cut the key on the spot - take it to the ironmonger and he'll do it for you.

I reckon you stand a better chance of replacing it there than in the UK.

Dave 

N.B. - try the new key before you drive off into the sunset though. They don't always work perfectly without a bit of fettling.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Good thinking batman! Am quite open to a bit of fetling myself - think we shall be doing just that.

Thanks again chaps.


Greenie :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

And do you need fetling greenie, go too the camping shop on the way to

Avenue Rodger Salenco, its just past the Fort Nieulay (Calais Fort) easy from Port or Tunnel, always a welcome from the staff and they are extremely helpful.

Another camping shop 1/2 mile ahead same side direction A16 J43

Will give you some tips on spare keys when next we meet and have some pillow talk :wink:  

Have a great trip.

B n B


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well I never got offers like that when I pitch up next to you bob.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh am special me have special fringe to prove it!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Well I never got offers like that when I pitch up next to you bob. Crying or Very sad


Play your cards right Briar and you could get lucky, how Barrie doing?

Bob


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

It was me missing out not Briar    
Steve 

PM you tomorrow Bob been lumbered with sons dog for 2 weeks just going to take it out.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not convenient for you I know, but if you are really stuck, it might be worth calling Harrison Locks in Worcester. Paul, the owner is a motorhomer, and John (I think) is an ex automotive locksmith - used to work for Aston Martin.

They are very competent and seem to know a lot about continental locks - I had Abus deadlocks fitted by them 2 years ago.

Worth a call for advice I would think.

Philip

>>Harrison<<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They are leaving for France on Saturday Philip, so not enough time I think. :? 

Thanks for the tip though. It may well come in useful for us.

Didn't know the owner was "one of us".   

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know if you've got yours yet Greenie but we got ours done 4 days ago at the Auchan complex in calais costs us 7 Euro £6.25.

Phil


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> Now this is crap timing as we are off to France on Saturday. But last weekend the key broke in half fortunately not in a lock but meant we are now using the spare. Have been to Timpsons and they say cos its German need to get a German blank one and they can cut it. Have got an alternative of going back to Lowdhams and paying an arm and a leg no doubt.
> 
> Anyone manage to get a blank German key?
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Hi Greenie, I appreciate this is an old string but my spare is on the verge of splitting and I need to locate a blank. Did you resolve your problem and if so how? - ( I am not particularly interested in making a shopping trip to Calais just yet, although I will be passing through in the Spring.)

From scouring Google I believe the Hartal habitation locks fitted to the Dethleffs are made by Zadi of Italy who also make the water filler filler and lock http://www.zadi.com/pdf/Catalogo ZADI Caravan 2011.pdf.

As I recall, from one of those instances when fumbling around in the dark, the key to the habitation door also fits the water filler lock.

Marcel Leisure sell the blanks for the water filler. http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/stor....html?osCsid=cd211da911c207aaa3614f3bc380dac8.

My thoughts are that if you haven't found an alternative source for blanks I will try Marcels - at worst I will end up with three locks for the fresh water tank!

Jak


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Got sorted erm about two years ago now went en France to a supermarket with a key cutter. He cut two for €16 I think they fit better than the original, granted don't have deadlegs printed on them but the holdy bit is very substantial. Our water cap failed not long after now have one that just doesn't lock.

Got new gas locker lock from Towtal super service and very quick they do all things Dethleffs if you need anything.

If you can last long enough wait till France got a quote from Lowdhams for £60 for one they can bog off to that!

Greenie


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Greenie. I think Marcel do the replacement key and lock for the water tank. 

My habitation key is still just about in one piece so I may hold out until I get across the channel - although at £3.80 Marcels is tempting. Zadis do sell blanks too but need to import from Italy which isn't cheap.

Jak


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I found my hab and locker doors on my German Hobby have a Renault key. So spares are no problem here in France at Mr. Minute.

Ray.


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

Well done everyone for sorting this.....the cheaper the better I say !!!

I did the same thing , and broke the key to our "Ellie" in the door a few weeks ago while on a road-trip.

Despite trying several key cutters in Agadir I was not able to get the blank so, like Greenie, was getting paranoid about breaking the only remaining key ( YEP.....loo, Gas, Electric and door !)

We are away on a short break again in Tiznit...and yesterday we got a key cut at the 1st place we tried....for the grand some of.......10dhms ( about 70p)

To say that Gordon was pleased is an understatement......AND....no fettling required !!.... :lol:


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

For future reference just located a company called KeyTrader who sell a huge range of keys including ZADI's - www.keytrader.co.uk. If in doubt send them a pic of key laid up against a tape measure. Not only have they managed to identify which blank is required but also from the pic determined what the cut profile is and for the princely sum of £8.50 providing two ready cut spares including postage!!! At this price I suggest its well worth purchasing a few spares.

What perplexes me is why these motorhome keys fail so quickly. My vehicle is less than 4 years old with a mere 8000 miles - of which 3000 are down to me in the last 8 months. So its obviously not heavy usage. Possibly excessive torque on the habitation door mechanism?


----------

